
You Don't Need JQuery Ajax Requests - dsego
http://blog.garstasio.com/you-dont-need-jquery/ajax/
======
nodesocket
Doing XHR CORS with IE 8 and 9 is infuriating. At first you're tempted to
think, ok I can just use XDomainRequest.

Well, XDomainRequest is extremely limited. You can only send text/plain
content-types (no JSON). You can't specify custom request headers and the
source page and server must be using the same scheme. Basically, XHR CORS on
IE 8 and 9 are essentially not possible.

~~~
goatlover
Why do you care about supporting IE 8 and 9 at this point? It's almost 2017.

~~~
nodesocket
When your building e-commerce not supporting IE 8 and 9 is lost revenue,
potentially a decent chunk.

~~~
jgalt212
I felt the same way, but recently I went back and checked the logs, and found
out that even our most backwards customers who were on IE 8 for the longest
time are now on IE 11.

